# Jeff's Rubs and recipes...



## wbrian (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi All,

After reading the 5 day course, I ordered the recipes and rub recipe from Jeff.  Any idea how long it takes to get them once you order?

Thanks in advance!

Brian


----------



## 5lakes (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Brian,

You should get an email with a link and instructions for downloading the PDF file. It should be very quick. 

Jerry. aka 5lakes


----------



## wbrian (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, Jerry.  Never got the email.  I'll send one to him.  'Preciate it!

Later,

B.


----------



## wbrian (Dec 5, 2010)

Got it (Thanks Jeff!).  Now to the grocery store (after FOOTBALL!).  And the to get the rub on tonight!!

Later,

B.


----------



## fife (Apr 14, 2011)

You should like the rub I have used it not the sause yet.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2011)

Both are excellent!


----------



## newmexicoalien (Apr 25, 2011)

Both the rub and the sauce are fantastic--won't use anything else from now on!  Even my hyper critical wife compliments me when I use them!


----------

